# At what lvl/rank do/did you begin Tuite?



## shujika (Mar 1, 2008)

(I wasn't exactly sure what "forum" to place this under)   I had a question in regards to what level (rank) that (for those whom taught it) students began their training in "Tuite". We often are approached from students from other schools (both from the assoc. we belong, and others) seeking additional instruction in Tuite (seems they don't do a lot of it in their class??).   Most of our students tend to be L.E. and aren't seeking a full curriculum class (their loss), but Tuite is a very big chunk of what they seek (for "on the job" purposes). For this very reason we've developed a full course in regards to this "sub"section of the style.   My question is more for the "common" student/school and what rank they begin their training in it, and what does the curriculem tend to entail?.  AND to avoid "con-fus-ion" "Tuite" is the grappelling art associated w/ RyuTe karate (Taika Oyata's) NOT any kyusho Theorem...(although there is some "over-laps", they are separate subjects at our school)


----------

